# Boat fly box



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I picked up a Cliff's Crab Shack and haven't needed another fly box since. It goes with me in the wading pack, the canoe, and on the skiff.

They didn't have the Justin Case when I got my box though...so that is intriguing.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I use MFC boat box


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

MFC boat box all the way. I have two one with all my tarpon flies and another with the additional leaf for my bluewater, redfish, everything else flies. All of the latches keep it completely water tight. The 4 latches aren't really that big of a pain. You can always just latch one or two if you are in and out of it a lot. Only negative is is they are pretty large, but a lot of guide buddies I know like them cause of the amount of flies they can put in them at one time and have flies for multiple fish species all in one big case. 

Aren't most of the cliffs boxes not actually waterproof?

One tip if buying the additional leaf, get the Small fly version. In this version there is a part of the leaf that doesn't have foam which makes it nice for weedless flies that the hook can be slid into the foam but the weedguard won't get trashed since there isn't foam the whole length of the box.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

On the boat I either use a Plano clear compartment box or 1 qt Ziploc sandwich bags with the flies in the individual little mini plastic bags. You can find the little bags on amazon. It's more compact than a fly box and my weed guards don't get bent up. I toss them in a water bottle when I'm done with them and then bag them back up once they are dry.

I'm sure the big boat boxes work great but they always seem a bit cumbersome.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have my flies in clear plano type boxes (4 of them) and then they are all in my Abel Gear Bag. Stay nice and dry and can carry enough flies for a freaking fly shop....lol.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Aren't most of the cliffs boxes not actually waterproof?


True. But that's never been a problem for me. 

Their new case appears to be.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The MFC box has a picture of a fish, so I bought that.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> The MFC box has a picture of a fish, so I bought that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought some boxes at Wal-Mart large enough for Tarpon flies and four latches


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

the new cliff justin case has fewer latches and a pressure valve.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Love my MFC box.

https://www.steepandcheap.com/montana-fly-company-boat-box-xl?CMP_ID=PLA_GOt005BR&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PLA&k_clickid=5b50dd61-9118-4372-a849-23e08c77e75b&rmatt=tsid:1042825|cid:794942762|agid:47029800131|tidla-295679071861|crid:189352094800|nw:g|rnd:6555495770535377594|dvc:t|adp:1o14|mt:|loc:9012090&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIte3JxKm42gIVkAFpCh1KbgIsEAQYDiABEgKnmvD_BwE

30% off


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Made my own from a single pistol case and 5mm foam from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

backbone said:


> Love my MFC box.
> 
> https://www.steepandcheap.com/montana-fly-company-boat-box-xl?CMP_ID=PLA_GOt005BR&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PLA&k_clickid=5b50dd61-9118-4372-a849-23e08c77e75b&rmatt=tsid:1042825|cid:794942762|agid:47029800131|tidla-295679071861|crid:189352094800|nw:g|rnd:6555495770535377594|dvc:t|adp:1o14|mt:|loc:9012090&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIte3JxKm42gIVkAFpCh1KbgIsEAQYDiABEgKnmvD_BwE
> 
> 30% off


That's a great deal. My MFC box is one of my favorite tackle items.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

backbone said:


> Love my MFC box.
> 
> https://www.steepandcheap.com/montana-fly-company-boat-box-xl?CMP_ID=PLA_GOt005BR&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PLA&k_clickid=5b50dd61-9118-4372-a849-23e08c77e75b&rmatt=tsid:1042825|cid:794942762|agid:47029800131|tidla-295679071861|crid:189352094800|nw:g|rnd:6555495770535377594|dvc:t|adp:1o14|mt:|loc:9012090&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIte3JxKm42gIVkAFpCh1KbgIsEAQYDiABEgKnmvD_BwE
> 
> 30% off


Thanks for sharing, guess I will have to give this box a shot.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> I have my flies in clear plano type boxes (4 of them) and then they are all in my Abel Gear Bag. Stay nice and dry and can carry enough flies for a freaking fly shop....lol.


I do the same, I don't like sticking my flies in foam


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks, got one, too good of a deal to pass 

the color.....I'll learn to like it I guess


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you do a search on this forum, you'll see many threads on the subject, tho it's always good to flush out new ideas and recommendations, Like backbone's link for his MFC box, which is probably the best one of those I've seen yet.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I keep a large amount of flies and what works best for me is the Plano boxes that have tons of holes drilled in them. I keep them in a waterproof bag or in a hatch in the skiff. I settled on these after trying about everything. Cliff fill with water even in light rain. Many of the waterproof models create extreme condensation as temperatures change.

The MFC is a nice box. I would also look at Adams Built which is fairly new. They have several different large models similar to MFC and Cliff. I had a rep come in this week with their line of equipment. The large fly boxes seem to be very well built, waterproof and with clear sides. Tight latches and an overall sturdy design. Although I have not used them I did mess around with them as did all of our guide staff. Just about everyone in the room asked me to order one for them after working them over.

Ken


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Ken T said:


> I keep a large amount of flies and what works best for me is the Plano boxes that have tons of holes drilled in them. I keep them in a waterproof bag or in a hatch in the skiff. I settled on these after trying about everything. Cliff fill with water even in light rain. Many of the waterproof models create extreme condensation as temperatures change.
> 
> The MFC is a nice box. I would also look at Adams Built which is fairly new. They have several different large models similar to MFC and Cliff. I had a rep come in this week with their line of equipment. The large fly boxes seem to be very well built, waterproof and with clear sides. Tight latches and an overall sturdy design. Although I have not used them I did mess around with them as did all of our guide staff. Just about everyone in the room asked me to order one for them after working them over.
> 
> Ken



Thanks Ken. I check those out.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I have both the Cliff and the MFC. I like them both. I think I like the MFC a little better because I have a clear lid so I can see the flys.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Drifter fly box on Ebay. Cheap and big enough for tarpon flies.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

Ha Ha, I also have one made from a pistol case. Works fine and free.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn timm change that avatar for crying out loud.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ive been happy with my MFC box for keeping onboard my skiff. Whenever i travel to fish with friends on their skiffs, I found myself wanting a small compact box for my boat bag i bring fishing with me.. just picked up a Cliff Bugger Box for my everyday snook, red and trout flies, i dont tie 65 different types of flies for my box, i keep to about 6 patterns that are tried and tru for me.. hate having to lug a briefcase fly box around when traveling.. both are quality boxes tho and gotta love the MFC for its water/element tight latches..


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 18, 2017)

I use the Umpqua boat box and it’s great! I’ve never had an issue with water, and I fish from the kayak a lot. I really like it because it has some form on the outside side of the box, and I let my flies dry out before putting them back in the box.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I switched from the Cliff box to MFC. Much better boat box, waterproof if needed and no foam peeling up from heat. Even in a hatch the Cliff box would get some water in it. Also, if you have larger hatch lids, Tackle Webs are nice to keep fly and lure boxes easy to get to


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Those MFC boxes are just so dang expensive dudes. I know it's waterproof but I feel it's a little over kill for a box to hold some flies. I get it if you wade a lot or are keeping it on your kayak, but to keep in a hatch of a boat I couldn't spend that on a fly box.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The same could be said for hells bay but hey nice gear usually isn’t cheap.


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 18, 2017)

Buy nice, or buy twice!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> The same could be said for hells bay but hey nice gear usually isn’t cheap.


True dat


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had a box get soaked once and It was a pita to retie all 100 or so flies.
My time is worth the investment in a dry fly box.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

backbone said:


> I have had a box get soaked once and It was a pita to retie all 100 or so flies.
> My time is worth the investment in a dry fly box.


A lot of time and money gone on that deal. I found some smaller waterproof ones on e bay by Henry Fly Fishing. Priced great. They're big enough to hold a good amount of flies and small enough to fit in a sling pack or back pack.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

I went with the cliff justin case. Some of my buddies in the keys are telling me the MFC does get water in it. Lots of options out there. Almost went with the umpgua magnum just for the zerust tabs in them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-Guide-3700-Series-Waterproof-Stowaway-Tackle-Box/17126451


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

2 big mfc's filled with streamers. Cliff booger box for wading with streamers in it. 2 umpqua boxes for saltwater stuff. Articulated 6 to8 inch streamers take up a lot of room.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

obrientimm said:


> I went with the cliff justin case. Some of my buddies in the keys are telling me the MFC does get water in it. Lots of options out there. Almost went with the umpgua magnum just for the zerust tabs in them.


I had a cheap fly box came with the zerust tabs in it pulled them out and placed them in the MFC box, which could be done with any brand.

You can also buy the zerust tabs.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zerust-R...8368&wl11=online&wl12=649602824&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> I had a cheap fly box came with the zerust tabs in it pulled them out and placed them in the MFC box, which could be done with any brand.
> 
> You can also buy the zerust tabs.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zerust-R...8368&wl11=online&wl12=649602824&wl13=&veh=sem


very true..Im going to put the tabs in the cliff. Truthfully the reason I went with Cliff was I had a really good conversation with the owner on the phone the other day. Super cool guy and was very personable. im sure i would be happy with any of the other brands/models.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I like the waterproof plano style boxes, and add some zerust. I am not of fan of bending my weed guards to put them in the large fly boxes. Just like the ones Backwater put up.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Greg Allison said:


> I like the waterproof plano style boxes, and add some zerust. I am not of fan of bending my weed guards to put them in the large fly boxes. Just like the ones Backwater put up.



This thing is a tank


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

How did You find a home 250 miles from the nearest fly shop?

You have to move unless you're smack in the middle of some fine, secluded water.


----------



## Danimal (May 17, 2018)

backbone said:


> I have had a box get soaked once and It was a pita to retie all 100 or so flies.
> My time is worth the investment in a dry fly box.


Why did you have to retie them? Not being a contrarian, just curious. They get wet when you fish them, why is getting wet in the box bad.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> You can also buy the zerust tabs.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zerust-R...8368&wl11=online&wl12=649602824&wl13=&veh=sem


Do they (zerust tabs) have ANY smell to them whatsoever, or any petroleum base products on them. If so, I wouldn't use them. Definitely 2 things that you don't want on your flies and you'll be surprised how fish will turn off your fly if it does. 

Keep those wet flies separated from your dry box flies. Rinse the flies after use, let them dry over night. Inspect them and if Ok, then return them to the dry box. No zerust required.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danimal said:


> Why did you have to retie them? Not being a contrarian, just curious. They get wet when you fish them, why is getting wet in the box bad.


Saltwater + metal hooks of any kind + time = Rust!

Still, I don't know why he didn't quickly rinse them all off, allow them to thoroughly dry out a day or so and then put them back in the box (once cleaned out).


----------



## Danimal (May 17, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Saltwater + metal hooks of any kind + time = Rust!
> 
> Still, I don't know why he didn't quickly rinse them all off, allow them to thoroughly dry out a day or so and then put them back in the box (once cleaned out).


I'm aware that saltwater leads to corrosion and speeds up the rust/deterioration process. My point was that wet is wet. They get wet when when you fish them or they get wet in the box. Just rinse everything, let it dry, and you're set.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have some of the zerust tabs for my tool box as well as the ones that came in my small Umpqua boxes. No smell from what I can tell.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Danimal said:


> I'm aware that saltwater leads to corrosion and speeds up the rust/deterioration process. My point was that wet is wet. They get wet when when you fish them or they get wet in the box. Just rinse everything, let it dry, and you're set.


What's your address? Ill send them to you...
Just wait by the mailbox.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> What's your address? Ill send them to you...
> Just wait by the mailbox.


Ya gonna send him a box of rusty flies?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I had a Cliff box full of tarpon flies get wet once. By the time I got home and rinsed out the flies they were already starting to rust. I salvaged about a dozen and chucked the Cliff box in the trash. I started using waterproof Plano boxes after that and switched to the MFC box shortly after they came out. The Plano boxes are cheap and easy to store but some flies tend to tangle when they lay together in a compartment. The foam slit boxes like the MFC keep everything nice and neat and tangle-free. If I didn't have the MFC boxes, I'd probably be using individual plastic bags.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried maxcatch boxes?


----------

